# Bash on who?......



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Take liberty to post your crap here on bashing people publicly. Don't waste a good thread over difference of opinion and bring it to what over 75% of the threads are now! 

Take it to PM's.....


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

i agree. i might be a newb to working dog stuff but i can smell a discussion thread going bad from miles away. once they turn into pissing contests nobody learns anything, and ain't that why we're here?


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

we could all learn from this


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

LOL.... to funny.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Good idea, you two stay here and bust on each other. Im gona go look for something fun to bounce on


----------



## charles Turner (Mar 2, 2009)

chris haynie said:


> thats just wrong......lol
> 
> we could all learn from this


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

chris haynie said:


> we could all learn from this


Dont have no S**t talking to do, but I will say chris thats rough bro.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Some *** who never won an arguement in his life had his mommy make that up for him.

I am all about arguing on different things. I do it, because too many people just mimic some shit they heard like a bird. Then you have the people that are too weak and blind to what is right in front of them, they tend to mouth off and make a threat, but they don't post anymore.

Then, every once in a while, you find that little gem that you have been looking for.

Then I go back and weed out the rest. : )


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Jody Butler said:


> Take liberty to post your crap here on bashing people publicly. Don't waste a good thread over difference of opinion and bring it to what over 75% of the threads are now!
> 
> Take it to PM's.....


 
Just another feeble attempt to control what another human being does. Jody is like the director of a play always trying to put the actors, extras, camera people where Jody wants them to be. And only if we would all do as Jody wishes, the show would come off great. That has to be a fustrating ordeal.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

:-\"


James Downey said:


> Just another feeble attempt to control what another human being does. Jody is like the director of a play always trying to put the actors, extras, camera people where Jody wants them to be. And only if we would all do as Jody wishes, the show would come off great. That has to be a fustrating ordeal.


 :-\"


----------



## hillel schwartzman (Nov 9, 2008)

Jody Butler said:


> Take liberty to post your crap here on bashing people publicly. Don't waste a good thread over difference of opinion and bring it to what over 75% of the threads are now!
> 
> Take it to PM's.....


Alright jody got to disagree with u on that, what some people call bashing is what other people call the truth and sometimes the truth hurts (doesn't it ) Not directed to you my friend.. 
By bashing you wouldn't have JEFF the *** on this forum and mikes making movies so we all can laugh..YEH JEFF CALLED YOU OUT...
TO be quiet honest the bashing should stay and the training advice should be pm..because evey one has diff. training methods the WEENIE , THE PRESSURE,and my favorite all the books and videos that i read and show to my dog every night before bed so he will be a great dog LOL
bring it on i dished it and i can take it..
KEEP ON BASHING;-)


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

hillel schwartzman said:


> Alright jody got to disagree with u on that, what some people call bashing is what other people call the truth and sometimes the truth hurts (doesn't it ) Not directed to you my friend..
> By bashing you wouldn't have JEFF the *** on this forum and mikes making movies so we all can laugh..YEH JEFF CALLED YOU OUT...
> TO be quiet honest the bashing should stay and the training advice should be pm..because evey one has diff. training methods the WEENIE , THE PRESSURE,and my favorite all the books and videos that i read and show to my dog every night before bed so he will be a great dog LOL
> bring it on i dished it and i can take it..
> KEEP ON BASHING;-)


 
Do as you wish, unproductive! I never said the movies were bashing and one persons view over another as far as opinion is warranted. Thick Skin is also a must, however the back and fourth of whose dick is bigger isn't productive and brings this boards reputation down just like the chicagoland boards and others.....


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

yeah maybe it was a bit harsh, but i thought it was funny.

don't get me wrong, I'm all for arguing. Lets argue about dogs, dog training, and anything working dog related so long as the arguments produce a free exchange of ideas that we can all use to learn. we just don't want this place devolving to be like the other forums with too much petty personal BS to sort through to get to any relevant information.


----------



## hillel schwartzman (Nov 9, 2008)

Ok jody agreed on the bashing ,,to me. its just joking around but some people can't take that sence of humor..But please don't ever say that WDF is turning into other forums ...No matter what this is the most informative forum out there...Its just how you use it..PS my dick is bigger than yours lol \\/\\/\\/

Glad yo took you daughter off your avatar lol


----------



## Butch Cappel (Aug 12, 2007)

Argue? Discussion? Argue? Discussion? HHmmmm/

American Heritage College Dictionary; Argue, 1.To put forth _Reasons_
(not fact or evidence, my addition) for or against an opinion, procedure, proposal or the like. 2. To engage in a quarrel. 
_Synonyms (that is other words that means about the same thing) Quarrel stresses animosity and estrangement. Squabble, minor arguments over petty issues. Bicker, sharp recurrent exchange of remarks on a petty or mean level. 
_
AHCD; Discuss, To speak or write about. 2. To talk together about, Talk over. 
_Synonyms, discuss, debate, dispute, contend, These verbs mean to speak with others in an effort to ascertain truth.
_
Just so everyone knows exactly what to call what the others are doing!
You make your choice.

Butch Cappel
www.k9ps.com


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Jody Butler said:


> Do as you wish, unproductive! I never said the movies were bashing and one persons view over another as far as opinion is warranted. Thick Skin is also a must, however the back and fourth of whose dick is bigger isn't productive and brings this boards reputation down just like the chicagoland boards and others.....


 
Were all mistaken, Jody wants to preserve the rep of the board.....By having multiple avatars that have people giving the middle finger. 

Get F**** out here.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

James Downey said:


> Were all mistaken, Jody wants to preserve the rep of the board.....By having multiple avatars that have people giving the middle finger.
> 
> Get F**** out here.


:-\"


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Arguements and Discussions

I have discussions with people with credability and experience.

I argue with loud mouth internet experts and blowhards, who are all talk and little, if any walk.

You can decide who fits into each category


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

What the heck started this?


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

I think it's called a squabble! ;-)


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Don Turnipseed said:


> What the heck started this?


I think what started this is a few of the last discussions over the last couple of days. We are all guilty of it including myself I find sometimes. We get way of track of the starting subject posted and then it turns into a f**tard bashing as jeff would call it LOL, sorry jeff still find that word priceless. Anyways we are all here to learn something new or even a better way of doing something old better. None of us are above learning something new. Whoever thinks there above this they should just be crowned the almighty dog whisper or some shit like that and go on there merry way. I know I still have plenty of room to learn being I'm only in my thirties. Theres alot of old timers and newbies and people down the middle of the road that might have a better way of doing things then we all may think. At least give it a try if your willing to, especially if the way you or I might be doing it isn't bomb proof 100% of the time. You might be surprised and say to yourself holy shit it works, I know I have caught myself off guard saying it.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

This forum could be an amazing tool to use, but people are too caught up in whatever it is that keeps them from using it properly.

Everyone should post video's and show what they are doing, especially if they are having difficulties with an exercise.

If everyone would have the guts to do this, and not worry if someone is gonna make fun of them, think of the possibilities.


----------



## David Stucenski (Mar 29, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> This forum could be an amazing tool to use, but people are too caught up in whatever it is that keeps them from using it properly.
> 
> Everyone should post video's and show what they are doing, especially if they are having difficulties with an exercise.
> 
> If everyone would have the guts to do this, and not worry if someone is gonna make fun of them, think of the possibilities.


Amen Jeff I hope I get my flip camera for xmas!! I will be posting away and hope people DO beat me up as long as it is deserved....What will the outcome be. I will have a better dog that could save my or someone else life. At the expense of what my pride???? I say BRING IT! I dont make excuses..I am fairly new at this and don't pretend otherwise..


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Just another thread that will have Mike and the Mods pissed and locked! This is a WORKING DOG FORUM...pissing on shins is just another way to cheapen the quality of this working dog outlet and the service it should be providing...lock it down, MO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

I say don't lock it.... instead, everyone have a word with yourself, and Relax...


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: pissing on shins is just another way to cheapen the quality of this working dog outlet and the service it should be providing...lock it down, MO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And bouviers catching rabbits doesn't cheapen it ?? Get real.


----------



## Butch Cappel (Aug 12, 2007)

At least they are doing something, and that is wrong......because? 

I mean everyone can piss on a shin, how many of you can catch a rabbit?

Just curious!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I have caught many rabbits in my time. That would be a different thread I think.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Well I don't know about anyone else but my dogs catch them all the time....and skunks....and squirrels...and hogs....and......LOL


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Well I don't know about anyone else but my dogs catch them all the time....and skunks....and squirrels...and hogs....and......LOL


 
You get to watch yours work. I have to dig for an hour or so in order to do that. 
That REALLY sucks when your digging down to a skunk that went off. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Butch Cappel said:


> At least they are doing something, and that is wrong......because?
> 
> I mean everyone can piss on a shin, how many of you can catch a rabbit?
> 
> Just curious!


Rabbits are easy Butch! I've caught them with .410. 16 guage, .22, slingshot, snare, bow .. and lately with Malinois! 

Did I tell you about the last time I went deer hunting? Well I was asleep in my tree stand when I woke up there was Bambi's dad eating the apples under the tree so instead of wasting a bullet. I jumped out of the tree on it's back then rode that sucker back to camp and slit its throat there. Impressive no? :wink:


----------



## Butch Cappel (Aug 12, 2007)

Geoff,

You sure your not from Texas? 

Sure beats plain ol' rabbit hunting tales........ so far.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

I got a call from a friend back east that has a couple of my dogs. Wow. He was wound up. He had his dogs out and heard a heck of a commotion back in the woods. By the time he got there it was pretty much over but they took down a good sized buck. Had him looking over his shoulder this week. I told him shit happens, they are dogs....just don't take them out where there are a lot of people. LOL

Bob, I never gave skunking a whole lot of consideration. but, I guess it is inevitable with hole dogs........but I wouldn't be digging them up!!!! Dogs on his own at first sniff.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Quote: pissing on shins is just another way to cheapen the quality of this working dog outlet and the service it should be providing...lock it down, MO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> And bouviers catching rabbits doesn't cheapen it ?? Get real.


Nope a multi-use critter catcher and varmit controlling machine. But in Texas, I guess you don't see many in the snow! Jeff we call it a self FILLING raw diet technique! Real Wabbits!!!

Don you had my money for the first of the yar until you said SKUNKS. My Giant Schnauzer use to work waterfowl like a Lab, underwater cribbled Teal, snow geese, and the tastie dove birds. He was so fast , he could quail before they could fly. Geoff riding the deer back to camp and field dressing it, what a BS! Everyone knows thet don't make saddles for deer. Unless it's a porn star called "Bambi."


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Geoff Empey said:


> Rabbits are easy Butch! I've caught them with .410. 16 guage, .22, slingshot, snare, bow ...


 Geoff back in the day we were so poor that using those modern tools wasn't allowed. I had to hunt rabbits using a handful of river rocks. It wasn't until dad saw that I was busting the hell out of them that he got me my .410 in fifth grade. The meat tastes better now with fewer bones shards in it! :-$:---)


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Geoff Empey said:


> Did I tell you about the last time I went deer hunting? Well I was asleep in my tree stand when I woke up there was Bambi's dad eating the apples under the tree so instead of wasting a bullet. I jumped out of the tree on it's back then rode that sucker back to camp and slit its throat there. Impressive no? :wink:


Funny Geoff, I did the same thing in africa with a water Buffalo Bull..I couldn't ride the 500 lb hog down in texas but was able to slap a leash around him and lead him back to camp...LOL
merry xmas


----------

